# Hi -Intro



## TraceySainsbury

Hi


TJ


----------



## everhopeful

Hello Tracey! And welcome back! I'm fairly new to this site, but your story is a brilliant ray of hope. It's lovely to hear that happy endings do happen occasionly!
My DH and I are right at the start of our adoption process, after 2 failed ICSI cycles last year. I must admit it's been hard to leave IVF behind, but I'm feeling hopeful of the future now.
We're just waiting for it all to begin, and I'm feeling nervous and excited.
Congratulations on getting your family.

Bye for now!

S x


----------



## Fee

Tracey - lovely to hear of you becomeing a mummy to two wonderful boys.


----------



## everhopeful

Hello again TJ

Hope you are well. In answer to your question - ANY children would be ideal!! But we have asked for 0-2 years age group and we think we will accept 1 or 2 in a sibling group.
Best of luck to you too.

Bye for now

S x


----------

